# Need some controller help



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi all.

I have aquired some parts from a Quickie wheelchair which has 2 - 24v motors and a controller. I want to use the motors and controller to power a small platform truck to move heavy items with.

Unfortunatly the joystick box for the controller was totally destroyed and I just have the motors, cables and controller. The controller is marked QTRONIX and the plate says SUNRISE part number 910215. It has three power connectors, one is the 24v center input from batteries and the two outputs to each motor.

It also has two small control input plugs on each side with 2 female round holes.

The joystick box had a bunch of electronics, which also had the charge controller in it.

Does anyone have an idea what the control inputs are on this type of wheelchair motor controller.

Thanks

Roy


----------



## kirby (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm dealing with a similar problem- 5 power wheelchairs. none appear to have controllers. There's a guy on you tube whose video shows motor testing. In other videos, some of the comments seem to point to a Curtiss controller. I've been trying to get information from manufacturers (little help there), repair places (always out in the field fixing stuff), and handicap support groups (all they know anything about is basically changing a motor or a tire). Still, I'm persistent and believe I can figure out how to control these motors.
I suspect that once the motors brake is electric is released, varying voltage input and polarity would do the trick. That being said, it follows that very rudimentary control could be accomplished by a heavy duty rheostat and DPDT switch. Please, before you buy parts or try this, check with the manufacturers.


----------

